# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο από την Πάρο [Historic photos of Paros]

## Haddock

Από το μήνυμα του φίλου Νηρέα στο ..........για την Έλλη στον Αθηνιό ανακάλυψα τυχαία αξιόλογες φωτογραφίες από το καλοκαίρι του 1977

Το φωτογραφικό υλικό είναι αξιοθαύμαστο και περιέχει αρκετές καραβολατρικές εικόνες όπως το Κυκλάδες, το Λήμνος στη Σαντορίνη κάποιο που μου διαφεύγει και για τους φίλους Παριανούς μοναδικό ρεμέτζο στην Πάρο του Μιαούλης αν δεν κάνω λάθος (φαινεται η πρυμνη του Λημνος).

imm079_N79.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ που μας υπέδειξες αυτές τις απίθανες εικόνες μιας άλλης Ελλάδας.
Εγώ τότε ήμουν μικρό παιδί και περιμέναμε με αγωνία να έρθει το βαπόρι για να το δούμε.
Η άφιξη, το δέσιμο και η αναχώρηση του πλοίου ήταν πραγματική ιεροτελεστία.
Νομίζω, βέβαια, ότι για τα νησιά η άφιξη του πλοίου είναι πάντα μια ιεροτελεστία. Απλά σήμερα υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη βιασύνη και άγχος για ταχύτερους χρόνους, οπότε όλα γίνονται πιο βιαστικά.

----------


## karystos

Λιμάνι Πάρου, μεσημέρι, σε ένα ταξίδι για Αμοργό.

1. Κροσάρισμα με το Λήμνος για Πειραιά στη Σπίθα

paros-1.jpg

2. Ευθυγράμμιση. Στο κεφάλι το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ στην Ανατολή το ΝΑΞΟΣ. ΤΑ χειριστήρια προδίδουν το "δικό" μας πλοίο.

paros-2.jpg

3. Το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ βιράρει, εμείς γυρίζουμε

paros-3.jpg

4. Το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ αποπλέει για Ικαρία Σάμο.

paros-4.jpg

5. Δένουμε στο κεφάλι. Το ΝΑΞΟΣ αποπλέει για Νάξο. Ανάμεσά μας τα απόνερα του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.

paros-5.jpg

Αύγουστος 1986

----------


## Apostolos

Τι μας κάνεις, τι μας κάνεις!!!!!

----------


## arne

Verry nice photo of ex-Artevelde. Thank's

----------


## Haddock

Κάρυστος,

Το δώρο σου είναι ανεκτίμητης αξίας!!! Έχω ζήσει τις εικόνες καθημερινά στην Παροικιά και μας φέρνεις πίσω με τις φανταστικές φωτογραφίες σου. Μακάρι να είχα αποτυπώσει με φωτογραφική μηχανή αυτά που έβλεπαν τα μάτια μου τότε στην Πάρο. Νομίζω ότι αποτύπωσες ιστορία με τις φωτογραφίες σου. Οι εικόνες μιλούν από μόνες τους για το τι βλέπαμε καθημερινά στην Παροικιά με τα ρεμέτζα των πλοίων. Αν είχε μιλιά ο φάρος της Σπίθας, θα είχε τρελλές ιστορίες να μας πει για τη δεκαετια του '80 στην Πάρο.

Να μαντέψω πως είσαι στο μοναδικό μπλε βαπόρι της Παροναξίας της εποχής, το Δήλος. Τα ρεμέτζα εκείνης της εποχής στην Παροικιά ήταν όλα τα λεφτά. Να προσθέσω ότι το Νάξος ήταν ίσως το μοναδικό βαπόρι που έπεφτε ανατολικά του κεφαλιού της Πάρου. Οι μανούβρες τότε ήταν για γερά νεύρα. Το πλήρωμα και τα βαπόρια τα έδιναν όλα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγετο.

----------


## karystos

Ειναι βέβαια το περίφημο ΔΗΛΟΣ με πλοίαρχο τον περίφημο καπτα Χριστόφορο Κοτσαμπά και Αρχιλογιστή τον εξίσου περίφημο Τάσο τον Κορφιάτη από τη Σύρο. Σε ένα από τα πρώτα του ταξίδια εννέα το πρωί από Ραφήνα για Παροναξία - Φώκλαντς - Αμοργό μετά το αποτυχημένο ντεμπούτο από Πειραιά για Ικαρία Σάμο. Για να ολοκληρώσω την εικόνα της εποχής να πω ότι στην Αμοργό δεν φτάσαμε ποτέ, επειδή όταν πήραμε τηλέφωνο οι ντόπιοι μας εξόρκισαν να μην πάμε μιάς και δεν υπήρχε όχι μόνο ούτε να δωμάτιο αλλά και από φαί μόνο μακαρόνια. Έτσι κατεβήκαμε με τη μηχανή μας στη Νάξο το μεσημέρι, όπου βρήκαμε ένα "δωμάτιο" τα μεσάνυχτα σε ένα γιαπί στο Αμπράμι!

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια. 

Από ένα άλλο, χειμωνιάτικο, ταξίδι της εποχής με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

Φθάνοντας στην Πάρο 

ge-paros.jpg 

τη Νάξο 

ge- naxos.jpg

και τη Σαντορίνη

ge-thira.jpg

----------


## karystos

For Arne.

Pictures taken from DELOS, the former VILLANDRY. Arrival in the port of Paros, noon, August 1986. As you will probably know the two other ships, LEMNOS and NAXOS, are well-known "greek-built" vessels. NAXOS was sold to China. Lemnos is still running in the "Inner-Cyclades" service as the PANAGIA TINOU. Here is another picture of her, in her new painting and livery, leaving the bay of Aigialis, Amorgos, June 26th 2007.

Thank you once again for your great pictures.

----------


## Haddock

Όπως αναφέρει το υπέροχο βιβλίο της Κατερίνας και Stanley Sturmey "Sea Bridges", η Ακτοπλοΐα μας προσφέρει θαλάσσιες γέφυρες για τη νησιώτικη πολιτεία μας. Άνοιξα την ενότητα για να δημοσιεύσουμε ιστορικές φωτογραφίες από το παρελθόν της νησιώτικης ζωής.

Οι εικόνες αυτής της ενότητας δεν αφορούν την Ακτοπλοΐα και τα πλοία άμεσα, αλλά τα νησιά και τους ανθρώπους που έζησαν σε παλιότερα χρόνια.

Με άλλα λόγια, ανοίγουμε ένα παράθυρο στο παρελθόν με εικόνες που περιγράφουν τους ανθρώπους, το περιβάλλον, και την καθημερινότητα των νησιωτών όπως τις αποτύπωσε ο φακός του φωτογράφου.

Επίσης, να επισημάνω ότι η αρχική ιδέα τέθηκε επί τάπητος από τον Roi Baudouin.

Πάρος, Νάουσα, το 1975 στο μικρό εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Νικόλαου του Λιμανιού. Η δεκαετία του 70 έφερε πολλές αλλαγές στην Πάρο, με πρωτεργάτη το Έλλη του Φραγκουδάκη. Παρ' όλα αυτά, πολλά εμπορικά καΐκια συνέχιζαν ακούραστα τα ταξίδια τους.

Paros 1975.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εχουν περασει μονο 30 χρονια απο το 2005 που πηγα στην ομορφη μεν,κομφορμισμενη δε,Ναουσα και ομως τοσα πολλα εχουν αλλαξει.Ο χρονος αλλαζει τα τοπια.Φιλες paroskayak σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις φωτογραφιες σου γενικα,οχι μονο για την παραπανω. :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Πριν την απαγόρευση του 1954, πολλοί Παριανοί και νησιώτες έθρεψαν τις οικογένειες τους με την πεζότρατα. Με μια μικρή βάρκα, την τρατοπούλα,  άπλωναν την τράτα σε μικρούς όρμους. Αφού έριχναν τον γρίπο (τράτα), οι τρατολόοι ή τρατάριδες έβγαιναν στη στεριά και έπιαναν τη ρουκάνα (ή ροκάνα) που κατέληγε στο σχοινί της τράτας. Η ρουκάνα ήταν μια μεγάλη θηλειά φτιαγμένη από δίχτυ ή μουσαμά. Τη θηλειά περνούσαν διαγωνίως στην πλάτη όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία.

Με τη ρουκάνα περασμένη διαγωνίως στο σώμα τους, οι τρατολοόι άρχιζαν να σέρνουν  προς τα έξω τον γρίπο. Ο ρυθμός και το βάδισμα των τρατάριδων έπρεπε να είναι συγχρονισμένος στις δυο αντικριστές άκρες της τράτας. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ο σάκος της πεζότρατας πλησίαζε την ακτή και έκλεινε συγχρονισμένα ότι υπήρχε στο πέρασμα του.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες

pezotrata.jpg

Copyright

----------


## mastrokostas

Νικόλα τι έβαλες πάλι !Τέτοια τράτα είχε ο παππούς μου. Απίθανη είναι και η φωτογραφεία που έβαλες !Να σαι καλά .

----------


## Haddock

Οι καϊκτσήδες στην Πάρο, όπως και στα υπόλοιπα νησιά, πρόσφεραν μεταφορικό έργο πριν την έλευση των οχηματαγωγών και φορτηγών πλοίων. Τέλη της δεκαετίας του 60, η έλευση του Έλλη έμελλε να αλλάξει πολλά στις υπηρεσίες του καϊκτσή, Καπτά Κώστα Σκανδάλη από την Αλυκή της Πάρου. Στη φωτογραφία το καΐκι του Σκανδάλη σε στιγμιότυπο από τη φορτοεκφόρτωση στην προβλήτα της Αλυκής, Πάρου.

alyiki_paros_1969.jpg

Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο του Εμμ. Ραγκούση

----------


## Haddock

Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία του ΕΛΛΗ στην Πάρο του 1968. Διακρίνεται η παλιά προβλήτα που έδεναν οι λάντζες και τα καΐκια. Πριν τη διαπλάτυνση της προβλήτας, το ΕΛΛΗ ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που πρυμνοδετούσε στο κεφάλι, κι αυτό μόνο με μπουνάτσες και καλοκαιρία. Οι σημερινές εγκαταστάσεις πρόσδεσης δε θυμίζουν σε τίποτα το μικρό παραθαλάσσιο λιμανάκι εκείνης της εποχής. Μερικά νησιά είχαν την τύχη ή την ατυχία να μεταμορφωθούν ριζικά μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια...



Κι όμως η φωτογραφία είναι από το λιμάνι της Παροικιάς...



*Photo Credit:* _Βασίλης Βασιλειάδης_, από την ταινία «Το πιο λαμπρό μπουζούκι».

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

A, εκεινη την ταινια που και καλα ερχεται απο την Κρητη????

----------


## Haddock

Καλά θυμάσαι το σενάριο, Finn! Η σκηνοθέσια ήταν του Καραγιάννη, φωτογραφία του Βασιλειάδη, και πρωταγωνιστές τους Βουτσά, Καλογεροπούλου και Νικολαΐδη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Granted not a port picture, but this is a nice one!

Paros 1950s.jpg

A photograph of *Paros* from 1959

Paros 1959.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Ας πάρουμε μια γεύση από την Παροικιά στα *1973* και στα *1974* μέσα από ερασιτεχνικές μηχανές των 8 χιλιοστών. Η Παρκιά στην προ τσιμεντοποίησης έκδοση...  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ας πάρουμε μια γεύση από την Παροικιά στα *1973* και στα *1974* μέσα από ερασιτεχνικές μηχανές των 8 χιλιοστών. Η Παρκιά στην προ τσιμεντοποίησης έκδοση...


Excellent indeed. BTW, I have personal 8 mm movies of Eleusis and its port and bay from 1958... I wish you could tell me how to transfer them to YouTube

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is an old one from _Paros_. I think 1925...

Paros.jpg

Paros in the 1960s. This is a Leonidas Kouvaris photo, but of which village?

Paros.jpg

*Paros* in the early 1990s. This is from a book of photographs from Greek Islands, bought at Syntagma in 1996.

Paros.jpg

----------


## DAFEL

ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ.
ΠΑΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ.


Xμ..... Αρκετα παλια θα ελεγα! Βλεπω και Ελλας (Διαπουλης) μεσα! Ποτε περιηλθε στο αρχειο σου? Πολυ ωραια καρτα παντως!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ.
> ΠΑΡΟΣ.jpg


  Πολυ ομορφη η καρτποσταλ φιλε nikosnasia!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ταξιδι στην Παρο με το Νικολαος Τογιας: 25 Ιουλιου 1926* 

Παρακαλω διαβαστε την περιγραφη ταξιδιου στην Συρο, Τηνο, Παρο, Ναξο, Ιο, Οια, Θηρα και Φολεγανδρο με το μεγαλοπρεπες, πρωην Αγγλικο, πλοιο *Νικολαος Τογιας*. Η περιγραφη ειναι γλαφυρη και σε κανει να εχεις την αισθηση οτι ταξιδευεις μαζι τους  (μην ξεχνατε, αυτο το αρθρο ειναι προ 83 ετων) ...
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...95&postcount=9

----------


## DAFEL

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΠΑΡΟ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## mitsikos

> Paros in the 1960s. This is a Leonidas Kouvaris photo, but of which village?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37075


PARIKIA THE MAIN PORT OF PAROS

----------


## Arianos

> Paros in the 1960s. This is a Leonidas Kouvaris photo, but of which village?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37075


Είναι φωτό της Παροικίας, (το λιμάνι είναι αριστερά, αλλά δεν φαίνεται) περιοχή Ζωοδόχου Πηγής, τραβηγμένη από το λόφο της Αγίας ¶ννας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια της Παρου του 1930 απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ 

Paros1930.JPG

Δεν μπορεσα να αντισταθω σ' αυτη την θεσπεσια φωτογραφια της Παρου του 1960 απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ 

Paros 1960s.JPG

----------


## Νάξος

Ἀντὶ γιὰ φωτογραφία καταθέτω ἕνα φιλμάκι ἀπὸ ταινία ποὺ, ἂν δὲν κάνω λάθος, ἔχει γυριστεῖ στὴν Πάρο. Στὸν Κάπτεν-Χάντοκ ἀφιερωμένη ἐξαιρετικά.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2I9z...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλια και σπανια φωτογραφια/καρτ ποσταλ απο την Παρο. Απο το delcampe

Paros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μπας και θυμαται κανεις την Dolphin Line;  Αυτο το μικρο καικι ηταν δικο τους. Φωνη της Παρου Αυγουστος 1974.

19740800 Agios Nikolaos Foni tis Parou.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Άποψη της Παροικιάς γύρω στα 1900 με την Εκατονταπυλιανή να δεσπόζει και ένα ατμόπλοιο αρόδο. Από τη συλλογή της γερμανικής αρχαιολογικής εταιρίας.

Paros.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Ας βάλω κι εγώ μία που δεν είναι τόσο παλιά.. 25ετίας μόνο..

IMG_20180224_235010[1].jpg

Όσο για την ποιότητα..ασταναπανστακομμάτια. Φωτογράφησα τη φωτογραφία με το κινητό. 

Αυτό που αχνοφαίνεται μέσα είναι η Παροικιά...πάντως η πρωτότυπη έχει πολύ περισσότερη ευκρίνεια..

----------


## andria salamis

> Ας βάλω κι εγώ μία που δεν είναι τόσο παλιά.. 25ετίας μόνο..
> 
> IMG_20180224_235010[1].jpg
> 
> Όσο για την ποιότητα..ασταναπανστακομμάτια. Φωτογράφησα τη φωτογραφία με το κινητό. 
> 
> Αυτό που αχνοφαίνεται μέσα είναι η Παροικιά...πάντως η πρωτότυπη έχει πολύ περισσότερη ευκρίνεια..


Βλεπω Αγαπημένα καράβια,μια εποχή που ταξίδευα αρκετά,και εζησα τα πάντα,με το αγαπημένα κράνη του πυροσβέστη.

----------


## Arianos

Καλησπέρα. 
Είμαι συλλέκτης φωτογραφιών από την Πάρο και ιδιαίτερα την Παροικία. Έπεσε στα χέρια μου φωτογραφία από ατμόπλοιο στον κόλπο της Παροικίας, από το 1930-35 περίπου. Παρακαλώ αν κανείς μπορεί να με κατευθύνει κάπου, υπόχρεος.
Προσπάθησα να ψάξω τα docs του forum, αλλά οι σύνδεσμοι είναι νεκροί.
Ευχαριστώ
Κρίσπης Πανοραμικά  (8).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Με αρκετή βεβαιότητα μπορώ να σου πω οτι το πλοίο είναι το ΧΙΟΣ. Η χρονική περίοδος ταιριάζει μιας και το βλέπουμε με τα χρώματα της Ακτοπλοΐας της Ελλάδος που έφερε τη δεκαετία του '30.

----------


## Arianos

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## manoubras 33

Πάρος 1988
Πολύ καλή φωτογραφία με το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ, το ΕΛΛΗ, μάλλον σαν ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ εδώ, πίσω διακρίνεται και το ΠΑΡΟΣ.

ΠΑΡΟΣ 1988.jpg 
Φωτο ded1428, Flickr

----------


## Ellinis

Όμορφη φωτογραφία από άλλες εποχές. Το ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ πάντα ξεχώριζε με την μοναδικότητα στη σχεδίαση του. Αυτή η μοναδικότητα είναι που χάθηκε εδώ και χρόνια από τον Πειραιά  :Courage:

----------

